# Anyone having their PayPal account limited?



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

My PayPal account has been limited. I can't send money or any of the important things.

They want my photo I.D. or a piece of mail with my address on it.

I have my beefs (philosophical) with PayPal but no actual disputes and have used them for 10 years or more(?). I am not about to supply them with my I.D. or a piece of mail so I am pretty much thinking that this will be 'the straw', and the camel will trudge through the desert no more. I just think that since I am against them, and if they are going a route that I disagree with, then why comply?

The internet world must be ready for a new player anyway isn't it?

So, back to the initial question: is anyone else being asked to supply this to PayPal?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> My PayPal account has been limited. I can't send money or any of the important things.
> 
> They want my photo I.D. or a piece of mail with my address on it.
> 
> ...


I've been told a number of times that my PayPal account has been limited. Thing is, I don't have a PayPal account. Are you sure it's legit? Did they contact you, or did you actually try a transaction that didn't work.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

didn't ask me , havent used it for a while though .

lots of phishing scams out there

like bw66 said,make sure it's legit .

If they contact you ,they will use the name you registered with , not something like , To whom it may concern ,Dear Valued customer etc.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

They haven't asked me and I used mine 2 weeks ago.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have gotten tons of phishing emails regarding paypal over the years, i delete them and keep going. Have never heard of paypal asking for pictures, there is no point to it in my mind


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

there are "hoops" you have to jump through for paypal as your spending reaches certain levels. At $2000 I think it is, if you've been using a CC they do a credit thing to your card and make sure you can see it to confirm who you are. At $5000 they force you to link a bank account to paypal if you haven't already and again they make a small deposit, and you have to tell them the amount to confirm your legit.
but I've never been asked for anything else. 

Not using the links on the email you received, go to paypal and inquire what's going on.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Simply forward it to [email protected] I get them regularly and send them to that address it is an off shore scam, your account is fine and don't be dumb and send anything to those scammers they steal enough from people as it is.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

At one time I kept getting emails about packages being undeliverable from companies I never ordered anything through, and emails from banks I don't use, and I've got them from Paypal and other services I don't use--so I would be interested in the answer to the questions above if this was from an email or an attempt to use Paypal.

There also was a story on one of the sites I check out about a bunch of hacked passwords.

If it was a case of not being able to use Paypal it could be due to that.
But phishing is always a possibility.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just dropped the most cash at one time through PP, it seemed to be OK.

I haven't got any notification otherwise.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

The last two purchases I have made, Payal has sent me this.

[FONT=&quot]"Wewanted to let you know that you're just $144.24 USD away from hitting yourinitial PayPal sending limit of $10,000.00 USD. This is the maximum amount ofmoney you can send or use for purchases before you need to become Verified."

To lift the limit, I need to link to my bank account or apply for a Paypal credit card.
I have forwarded the email to [email protected] to verify.



[/FONT]


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is the reason why I don't use paypal. Even with my dealings at ebay, I don't go through them. They just have fees for this and fees for that. AND the spam. I get that spam too even if I don't have an account.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Response from Paypal.

Thanks for forwarding that suspicious-looking email. You're right - it was a phishing attempt, and we're working on stopping the fraud. By reporting the problem, you've made a difference!
Identity thieves try to trick you into revealing your password or other personal information through phishing emails and fake websites. To learn more about online safety, click "Security Center" on any PayPal webpage.
Every email counts. When you forward suspicious-looking emails to [email protected], you help keep yourself and others safe from identity theft.
Your account security is very important to us, so we appreciate your extra effort.
Thanks,
PayPal


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep sounds kind of phoney to me for them to ask anything more and they never restrict an account unless its been used illegally.ship


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> they never restrict an account unless its been used illegally


That is incorrect. Our company had our Paypal account limited a few years ago... basically the amount that we were using it (and from several different machines) tripped an automated algorithm and the account was limited. Took a couple of days and some phone calls to sort out.

For anyone who responded that it's probably a phishing scam- read his post again. He says he can't send Paypal payments... there was no mention of an email.

The skill of reading seems to be lost in the internet age... people skim a few words and think they know what the gist of the text is...


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Great site for hours of entertainment.

http://www.419eater.com/

You could always send the phishing request a picture from above...










DW


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been a PP user for 10 years and have never been asked to supply anything to them outside the initial stuff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

gtrguy said:


> That is incorrect. Our company had our Paypal account limited a few years ago... basically the amount that we were using it (and from several different machines) tripped an automated algorithm and the account was limited. Took a couple of days and some phone calls to sort out.
> 
> For anyone who responded that it's probably a phishing scam- read his post again. He says he can't send Paypal payments... there was no mention of an email.
> 
> The skill of reading seems to be lost in the internet age... people skim a few words and think they know what the gist of the text is...



Actually, his OP does not specify either way. When he said he cant send money that may have been what an email told him. But either way, I have never heard of PayPal requesting anything like what he is describing. I have been using it since it first came out. I have never supplied them with anything other than what I filled out the first day I joined the service. I use it for payments here and have sent huge sums of money through it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

When I first signed on to PP, I only linked it to a card.

I hadn't noticed, but they had given me a limit. It was around three grand, or so.
Well, I burned through that pretty quickly buying, powering and filling out the giant PT Pro.

By the time I joined here, then tried to make my first deal, the account had been pretty well drained.
I had to link it to a bank account to rid myself of that limit that they imposed.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry guys...I could have added more detail:

I was notified of the limitation by an email but the email is from PayPal and they requested that I log in to view the details.

I can log in and see that my account is limited. It provides a link to see my limitations and shows me this:















So, it is not a phishing scam. It is PayPal. They are asking unreasonable things of me IMO.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

All I can tell you is that if the email contained a link and they addressed you by "Dear Customer" or anything other than your full name....... I would be very cautious. Never login to any sensitive account via an email no matter how professional they look. If it asks to login into your account then login the normal way, the way you always do and not through any links. 

I would dig deeper on that, I have never heard of anything like what they are asking. It's possible, but so far nobody here has heard of it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

As suggested, I would forward the initial e-mail to [email protected].

And I agree, legit or not, I wouldn't provide any of the requested information. You may have already inadvertently provided your login details to people who might misuse it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> All I can tell you is that if the email contained a link and they addressed you by "Dear Customer" or anything other than your full name....... I would be very cautious. Never login to any sensitive account via an email no matter how professional they look. If it asks to login into your account then login the normal way, the way you always do and not through any links.
> 
> I would dig deeper on that, I have never heard of anything like what they are asking. It's possible, but so far nobody here has heard of it.


Here is the thing with me...as an added precaution, it doesn't matter who is contacting me, I don't navigate to sites via links in emails. When I was notified, I went to my browser and directly to PayPal's site & logged in.

I would think it was odd too if someone was telling me about it because I have never heard anything like it either. It is a dandy regardless.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bw66 said:


> As suggested, I would forward the initial e-mail to [email protected].
> 
> And I agree, legit or not, I wouldn't provide any of the requested information. You may have already inadvertently provided your login details to people who might misuse it.


Well, if I can't send money or do anything with the account, nobody else will be able to...and I haven't given anyone access to my login details so...if PayPal doesn't want me to do business using them, I suppose they will succeed in that. ***EDIT** I also changed my password just as a precaution (not like they would have had my other one either but they will win LottoMax before they strike on this one).*

I don't have the original email but from my recollection it was like any official email that I have had from them in the past and I didn't log in using any link in the email. ***EDIT #2 ...just found it** It is from PayPal and the dialogue is this (using my full name BTW):*
_We need your help resolving an issue with your account. To give us time to
work together on this, we've temporarily limited what you can do with your
account until the issue is resolved.

We understand it may be frustrating not to have full access to your PayPal
account. We want to work with you to get your account back to normal as
quickly as possible.

What's the problem?

We need to confirm some of your account information._

...and that is the lead up to after you log in that they want the I.D. or the piece of mail.


They are a service company, and I have used them while they charged me for using their service. If this is their 'brand' of service, it is another strike in a long list of strikes against them IMO.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

TheRumRunner said:


> Great site for hours of entertainment.
> 
> http://www.419eater.com/
> 
> ...


Wow what a great website! I'm dying to get some Spam now!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I just checked out 'ramona' in your link.

That's cool stuff - I like it. Reminds me of Rocketface who I saw in a club 8 years or so ago. High energy raw sounding rock with pop influences.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

The phishing email i got used my real name and looked totally legit.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is this the email you got? I just got one today and I can assure you there is nothing wrong with my PayPal account. It's a scam, do not respond to it


Hello GuitarsCanada.com,

As part of our security measures, we regularly screen activity in the PayPal
system. We recently contacted you after noticing an issue on your account.

We requested information from you for the following reason:

A recent review of your account determined that we require some additional
information from you in order to provide you with secure service.

Case ID Number: PP-430-806-730

This is a second reminder to **link removed**
as soon as possible. Once you log
in, you will be provided with steps to restore your account access.

Be sure to log in securely by using the following link:
**Link Removed**


Once you log in, you will be provided with steps to restore your
account access. We appreciate your understanding as we work to ensure account
safety.

In accordance with PayPal's User Agreement, your account access will remain
limited until the issue has been resolved. Unfortunately, if access to your
account remains limited for an extended period of time, it may result in further
limitations or eventual account closure. We encourage you to log in to your
PayPal account as soon as possible to help avoid this. 

To review your account and some or all of the information that PayPal used to
make its decision to limit your account access, please visit the Resolution
Center. If, after reviewing your account information, you seek further
clarification regarding your account access, please contact PayPal by visiting
the Help Center and clicking "Contact Us".

We thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. Please understand that
this is a security measure intended to help protect you and your account. We
apologize for any inconvenience.

Thanks,

PayPal Account Review Department

Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you
will not receive a response. For assistance, log in to your PayPal account
and click the Help link in the top right corner of any PayPal page.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> I just checked out 'ramona' in your link.
> 
> That's cool stuff - I like it. Reminds me of Rocketface who I saw in a club 8 years or so ago. High energy raw sounding rock with pop influences.


Thanks for taking the time to listen!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Is this the email you got? I just got one today and I can assure you there is nothing wrong with my PayPal account. It's a scam, do not respond to it


Some similarity but much of the text is different.

Mine is this:

*Hello *real name*


We need your help resolving an issue with your account. To give us time to
work together on this, we've temporarily limited what you can do with your
account until the issue is resolved.

We understand it may be frustrating not to have full access to your PayPal
account. We want to work with you to get your account back to normal as
quickly as possible.

What's the problem?

We need to confirm some of your account information.

Case ID Number: PP-002-786-331-423

How you can help

It's usually pretty easy to take care of things like this. Most of the
time, we just need a little more information about your account or latest
transactions.

To help us with this and to find out what you can and can't do with your
account until the issue is resolved, log in to your account and go to the
Resolution Centre.*


and...blah blah.

Regardless of whether or not there is any shadiness involved, PayPal has limited my account as I have shown when I log into my account.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Somewhat of an update here:

I sent one of the 'reminders' that my account was limited to PayPal. PayPal replied that it was indeed a fake.

Here's the scoop though:

They still have not responded as to why my account is actually limited - if the notice that my account is limited is fake, then why, in complete synchronicity, did my account get 'limited' and why will they not handle it?

PayPal...known for non-existent customer service.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> Some similarity but much of the text is different.
> 
> Mine is this:
> 
> ...


The one you have shown here is a legitimate Paypal, notice they gave you a case ID number and suggested you log in to your account and go to the resolution center, until you have done that your account will remain limited there is nothing about that email that suspicious the case ID number tells me Paypal sent it. This may take a few minutes out of your day to resolve. Been there done that.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I was getting those emails even before I ever had a PayPal account. I'll bet that if you hover your mouse over the links, at the bottom of the page, you will see a URL that has nothing to do with PayPal.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> The one you have shown here is a legitimate Paypal, notice they gave you a case ID number and suggested you log in to your account and go to the resolution center, until you have done that your account will remain limited there is nothing about that email that suspicious the case ID number tells me Paypal sent it. This may take a few minutes out of your day to resolve. Been there done that.


Yes...interesting that [email protected] identified it as a scam though isn't it? Makes me think that [email protected] is just an automated reply service that doesn't even look into the things sent to them.

I have gone to the resolution center, and they want my photo ID or a piece of mail with my address on it. After using PayPal for 10 years or more, and having a verified account, *and using the same address for the past 6 years*, I think it is an unreasonable request from them.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> Yes...interesting that [email protected] identified it as a scam though isn't it? Makes me think that [email protected] is just an automated reply service that doesn't even look into the things sent to them.
> 
> I have gone to the resolution center, and they want my photo ID or a piece of mail with my address on it. After using PayPal for 10 years or more, and having a verified account, *and using the same address for the past 6 years*, I think it is an unreasonable request from them.


What they are trying to do is verify you and your address, when they do this it is quite possible that someone else has been trying to use your account. Remember you are logging in to Paypal and your account there, you are not going there via an email, if someone else has accessed your account or tried to access your account they will want to verify who you are. The address part is very important in ensuring that only you have access to that account.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> What they are trying to do is verify you and your address, when they do this it is quite possible that someone else has been trying to use your account. Remember you are logging in to Paypal and your account there, you are not going there via an email, if someone else has accessed your account or tried to access your account they will want to verify who you are. The address part is very important in ensuring that only you have access to that account.


Well, if someone else is trying to use my account, they should ask me if the activity is me or whatever. Since they are eBay and eBay is them, they have enough information on me so they do not require any more. Nobody has my password, nobody has used my account to buy anything other than me so...

Visa will call me and ask me if they think any activity on my account is suspicious. That is how you do customer service.

If they want my photo ID they can send me their's first.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

While it may look legitimate I still think something stinks in PP email sent to you, they have never asked anyone I know for photo ID and if you think it through it doesn't make any sense for them to have it either. They might have limited your account for some other reason and I would contact them by other means to get to the bottom of it. ship


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

this is probably basic knowledge to most who are used to online banking etc


but NEVER ever click on a paypal link sent to you via email....always open a fresh browser & login to paypal, clearing your browser cache first is a good idea too

I have gotten tons of scam emails & hovering my mouse over the link that says "httpsaypal/etc" reveals it is actually some scam link like "httpsay.pal.ru" or something

then it's a replica of a paypal login & if you enter your personal info you are screwed

...and with so many java based scripts running thru browsers now, they can retrieve all kinds of info unless you have script blockers etc


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

To keep our customers secure we regularly screen activity in the PayPal
system. During a recent screening, we identified activity that may be in
violation of United States regulations administered by the Department of
the Treasury’s Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC). 

PayPal is committed to complying with and meeting its regulatory
obligations. One obligation is to ensure that our customers, merchants, and
partners are also in compliance with applicable laws and regulations,
including those set forth by OFAC, in their use of PayPal. 

Please provide the following information via email to [email protected]:

• An explanation as to why the attempted access from Iran was made and
by whom.
• Confirm that your account is not held for the benefit of a person or
organization in Iran. 

To ensure that your account activity and transactions comply with current
regulations, please provide the following information:

• Documents to confirm that you reside at the address registered on your
PayPal account. In place of a utility bill, we’ll accept a copy of a mobile
phone bill, a bank or credit card statement, or any other official document
that confirms you live at the address listed on your PayPal account. The
document provided must be dated within 90 days of this request.

• A copy of a valid government-issued photo ID showing your date of
birth, such as your driver's license or passport. Please make the copy as
large and as clear as possible.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> To ensure that your account activity and transactions comply with current
> regulations, please provide the following information:
> 
> • Documents to confirm that you reside at the address registered on your
> ...


Isn't that exactly what one would need for identity theft?

Wasn't Canadian Tire doing this a few years ago and told to stop keeping customers' ID on file?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know man...I told them:

"I have never bee to Iran. I don't know anyone in Iran. 
In fact, I have not been out of Canada since I started using eBay.


If PayPal and/or eBay can see that someone tried to access my account from Iran, then they should be able to see where my account has been accessed from EVERY OTHER TIME. Up until March of 2007 it would have been Calgary Alberta and from April 2007 up until now, it would have been Nova Scotia.

Furthermore, if someone accessed my account from Iran, did they have the proper password? I have not noticed any transactions.

Sincerely,

Trevor MacKarney 

CANADIAN PayPal account and eBay account user. "


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

My transactions are infrequent and of small monetary amount so...what sort of organization could/would I be supporting?

Those metal stylus for the smart phones from China are somehow benefiting an Iranian organization? Come on.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I received the same verification email from Paypal. I sent the inquiry to the spoof link, and this is what they sent back,,,


Thank you for being a proactive contributor by reporting 
suspicious-looking emails to PayPal’s Abuse Department. Our security 
team is working to identify if the email you forwarded to us is a 
malicious email. 

Paypal Will Always:

• Address our customers by their first and last name or business name of
their PayPal account 

Paypal Will Never:

• Send an email to: “Undisclosed Recipients” or more than one email 
address
• Ask you to download a form or file to resolve an issue
• Ask in an email to verify an account using Personal Information such 
as Name, Date of Birth, Driver’s License, or Address
• Ask in an email to verify an account using Bank Account Information 
such as Bank Name, Routing Number, or Bank Account PIN Number
• Ask in an email to verify an account using Credit Card Information 
such as Credit Card Number or Type, Expiration Date, ATM PIN Number, or 
CVV2 Security Code
• Ask for your full credit card number without displaying the type of 
card and the last two digits
• Ask you for your full bank account number without displaying your bank
name, type of account (Checking/Savings) and the last two digits
• Ask you for your security question answers without displaying each 
security question you created
• Ask you to ship an item, pay a shipping fee, send a Western Union 
Money Transfer, or provide a tracking number before the payment received
is available in your transaction history

READ! 

Any time you receive an email about changes to your PayPal account, the 
safest way to confirm the email’s validity is to log in to your PayPal 
account where any of the activity reported in the email will be 
available to view. DO NOT USE THE LINKS IN THE EMAIL RECEIVED TO VISIT 
THE PAYPAL WEBSITE. Instead, enter www.paypal.com into your browser to 
log in to your account.

What is a phishing email?

You may have received an email falsely claiming to be from PayPal or 
another known entity. This is called "phishing" because the sender is 
"fishing" for your personal data. The goal is to trick you into clicking
through to a fake or "spoofed" website, or into calling a bogus customer
service number where they can collect and steal your sensitive personal 
or financial information.

We will carefully review the content reported to us to certify that the 
content is legitimate. We will contact you if we need any additional 
information for investigating the matter. Please take note to the 
security tips provided above as they may help to answer any questions 
that you may have about the email you are reporting to us. 

Help! I responded to a phishing email!

If you have responded to a phishing email and provided any personal 
information, or if you think someone has used your account without 
permission, you should immediately change your password and security 
questions.

You should also report it to PayPal immediately and we'll help protect 
you as much as possible.
1. Open a new browser and type in www.paypal.com.
2. Log in to your PayPal account.
3. Click "Security and Protection" near the top of the page.
4. Click "Identify a problem."
5. Click "I think someone may be using my account without 
permission." 
6. Click "Unauthorized Account Activity."

Thank you for your help making a difference.

Every email counts. By forwarding a suspicious-looking email to 
[email protected], you have helped keep yourself and others safe from 
identity theft. 

Thanks, 
The PayPal Team


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> I received the same verification email from Paypal. I sent the inquiry to the spoof link,


That's cool...I send the emails to them too and I often get the same reply from them that you just posted.

HOWEVER, my account is still limited (essentially frozen). Seriously, the last transactions I have done have been styluses for smartphones and usb cables, screws & springs for strat pickups, filters for my vaccuum cleaner, just low dollar things and perhaps one purchase per month.

The info I posted is in the reply after I got the 'spoof-review' reply that said they were forwarding my submission for further review...and they are addressing me by my full name in every email.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Seriously, I can't wait until they respond and I will send them a screen shot of dictionary dot com's definition for 'hacker'.
One would think, just maybe that PayPal would have had some experience or perhaps heard of a hacker or online fraud...wouldn't you?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

...and it seems as if I have won this battle of wit.

Bravo muthas


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

...and now that my account has been reinstated, they sent me a survey.

They didn't do well.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Just got this ....



 

 

 
 
Ꭺссоυnt tempоrɑrіlу Ᏼlосkеd
Hello. ,
Wе hɑvе rесеіved a сomplɑint agɑіnst уoυ, and уoυr Ꭺссoυnt will Ье lосkеd іn the next 24 hоυrs іf уou hɑvе not соnfіrm іt, Thank уoυ.

The sесυrіtу of yоυr Ꭺссоυnt іs our prіmɑrу сonсеrn ɑnd we ɑpоlogіze for the іnconvenіence.
Ꭺссеss tо уoυr Ꭺссоυnt spесіɑl frоm here to соmplеtіon
Yoυr dɑtɑ.

It's easy:
1. сlіck the lіnk Ьеlоw tо оpеn ɑ sеcurе Ьrowsеr window.
2. соnfіrm thɑt уou're the оwner of the Ꭺссоυnt, ɑnd thеn fоllоw the іnstructiоns.
Ꮯоnfіrm>

If yоυ dо nоt ɑсtivɑte уoυr Ꭺссoυnt іn the next 24 hоυrs your Ꭺссоυnt wіll bе pеrmɑnentlу dеlеted.


 
 

Hеlp сеntеr | Sесυritу Ꮯenter
Plеɑse do not respond to thіs emɑіl, as uplоɑded ɑnу ɑnswer to thіs ɑddress wіll not bе treɑted. To сontaсt us, plеɑsе log іntо уоυr Ꭺccoυnt and сlісk on Ꮯυstomer Տervісe ɑt the bottom of ɑny pɑge.

Ꮯоpуrіght 2014 ᏢαуᏢαl, Inс. All rights reserveԁ.

.ᏢαуᏢαl emɑil ɑddrеss : IR264.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Besides the give away pigeon english, hovering my mouse over the link reveals:

"http://takis-store.gr/Assets/pay-securly/account.verification/goo.verify/id.identification/google.default.aspx/log.atentification/"

Looks like a fun ride to identity theft for suckers to me.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree with the bluzfish on that one.

Beatles, as others have said, use a fresh browser window (the link they provide to a 'secure browser window' will be anything but that) and log into your PayPal account via the new browser window. If you have no limitations then you are good to go.

Regardless, fwd that email to [email protected]


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I definitely will be forwarding the email to [email protected] paypal.com. I knew it was fraudulent as soon as I read it. New better than to click on the link. Haven't used my paypal account for at least three years, but I did do a password change a few weeks ago.


----------

